# كونى ملكة متوجة فى حياة زوجك ..



## soul & life (31 أكتوبر 2014)

مما لا شك فيه ان الزواج هو مؤسسة اجتماعية بالغة الأهمية في حياة كل رجل وامرأة، تبنى هذه المؤسسة على الحب والتفاهم والاحترام والود بين الزوجين، حيث يتعاون كل طرف من أجل بناء بيت الزوجية على أسس وأركان سليمة من الصعب هدمها فهي راسخة قوية برسوخ الاحترام والحب المتبادل بين الزوجين.

ومن المؤكد أنه لا يختلف اثنان على أنه لا حياة زوجية بدون احترام، فالاحترام بين الزوجين هو قيمة في حد ذاته لابد من الحفاظ عليها ومراعاتها بغض النظر عن الحب أو الظروف أو الإمكانيات أو أي شيء، فالحياة التي يهين فيها أحد الزوجين الآخر بالألفاظ والتصرفات ولا يراعي مشاعره وأحاسيسه لا هي حياة ولا هي زوجية ولا يمكن أن تستمر، بل لا نبالغ إذا قلنا إنه من الخطأ أن تستمر، ولذا علينا أن نراعي الآتي :

احترمي زوجك أثناء الحوار

فلا يجوز لكِ التقليل من شأنه، أو الاستخفاف بأفكاره وأرائه، فكل انسان يعبر عن وجهة نظره بطريقته الخاصة، ولكل منا وجهة نظر لا يشترط أن تكون متوافقة مع كل الأطراف، ولذا عليكِ بقبول فكر زوجك، والتحاور معه في جو يسوده الود والهدوء، وابتعدي قدر الامكان عن المشاحنات.

احترام الخصوصية

احترام خصوصية زوجك، وحقه في الاحتفاظ بجانب من أسراره بعيداً عنكِ يعطي له قدر من الأمان والحرية، امنحى زوجك بعض الوقت للانفراد بنفسه، أو للخروج مع أصدقائه، أو زيارة أقاربه، فالرجل بطبعه لا يطيق الزوجة المتلصصة المترقبة لكل تصرفاته، امنحيه شيئاً من الحرية من أجل أن يشعر أن الزواج ليس سجن بل هو قمة الحرية.

احترامي مشاعر زوجك

أصعب اللحظات بين أي زوجين تأتي عن طريق اللسان، فلسانك وانتقائك للكلمات مع زوجك له بالغ الأثر عليه، فإذا جرحتيه يوماً بكلمة تخدش رجولته أو مشاعره ثقي أنه لن ينسى تلك الاهانة بقية عمره، ولذا كوني حريصة على احترام مشاعر زوجك، فالنظرة الحانية واللمسة الدافئة أفضل بكثير من كلمة يمكن أن تفقدك الكثير.

احترمي أهل زوجك

لا بد أن يدرك الزوجان أن أهل الإنسان هو جزء لا ينفصل منه وحبهم وتواصله معهم وإعطاؤهم حقوقهم فضلاً عن أنه فرض ديني فهو كذلك احتياج نفسي وإنساني، ولا بد لمن يريد أن يراعي شريك حياته ويساعده على أداء واجباته نحو أهله أن يحترم هو أهله،   والمساعدة في أداء هذه الواجبات ومساندة الطرف الآخر وإتاحة الفرصة له لأداء هذه الواجبات، فلا بد أن نعرف أن هذه مساحة مهمة جدًّا من الاحترام مهما كان مستوى الأهل   أو سلوكهم وتصرفاتهم فليس الواصل بالمكافئ.

احترمي طموح زوجك

لا تستهتري بأحلام زوجك وطموحاته، فمن المؤكد أن لكل من الزوجين أهدافاً وطموحات وأحلاماً في الحياة يتمنى تحقيقها ويحاول ذلك رغم الصعوبات والانشغال بمسئوليات الحياة فلماذا لا يعيش كل من الزوجين مع الآخر في أحلامه وطموحاته، ويحاول كل من الزوجين احترام هذه الأحلام ومساعدته في تحقيقها بدلاً من تسفيهها والاستهزاء بها تحت مدعاة مسئوليات الحياة وعدم وجود وقت أو أموال أو أن البيت أولى بالوقت والمال.


منقول مع بعض الاضافات والتعديلات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*أية حكايتك ... أية طقم الحنية اللى بيرف علينا دة ؟؟؟؟
نون النسوة ضربت معاكى فى المنتدى كله لية ؟؟؟

:t33::t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 أكتوبر 2014)

هو مفيش احترم زوجتك خالث :ranting:

كلو احترمي احترمي ،،!!:spor24:





> حترام الخصوصية
> 
> احترام خصوصية زوجك، وحقه في الاحتفاظ بجانب من أسراره بعيداً عنكِ يعطي له قدر من الأمان والحرية، امنحى زوجك بعض الوقت للانفراد بنفسه، أو للخروج مع أصدقائه، أو زيارة أقاربه، فالرجل بطبعه لا يطيق الزوجة المتلصصة المترقبة لكل تصرفاته، امنحيه شيئاً من الحرية من أجل أن يشعر أن الزواج ليس سجن بل هو قمة الحرية.



انا مش معاكي "soul" فى النقطه دي،،

هي مش واحده من اعضاء بلادن علشان يخفي عنها شيء من أسراره،،لو اخفاه عنها ..هيحكيه لمين,,؟ لصحابه,؟..:dntknw:

الكتاب بيقول ..يترك اباه وامه ويلتصق بزوجته،،

اعتقد ان الاتنين لازم يكونوا نفس بعض،،يعني هو زوجته تكون ليه كنفسه وهو يكون لزوجته كنفسها،،

يعني واحد ،،

جزئية ان كل واحد ليه بعض الحريه الشخصيه فى اسرار او غيره مش موافق عليها،؟

سامحيني بئا :a82:

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 أكتوبر 2014)

> وإعطاؤهم حقوقهم فضلاً عن أنه فرض ديني



فرض ديني في انهي شاهد ،، انا شامم ريحة خلفيه إسلاميه من كلمة "فرض" تييي

دا  كلامك ،،؟؟

مظنيشي//​


----------



## philanthropist (31 أكتوبر 2014)

خريستوفوروس انا فهمت معني كلام سول هي قصدها ان لو الراجل عايز يحتفظ بسر لنفسه فعلي الست احترام ده و مش مفروض انها تضغط عليه عشان يبوح باسراره مثلا تخاصمه او تكلمه بطريقة وحشة ووتخانق معاه لا دي حاجة غلط هو مش عايز يتكلم خلاص هو حر الا اذا كانت بتشك فيه انه بيعمل حاجة غلط ف الحالة دي لازم يتكلم اقله عشانيدافع عن نفسه و اظن ده قصد سول مش كدة


----------



## philanthropist (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا للموضوع الروعة ده


----------



## تيمو (31 أكتوبر 2014)

philanthropist قال:


> خريستوفوروس انا فهمت معني كلام سول هي قصدها ان لو الراجل عايز يحتفظ بسر لنفسه فعلي الست احترام ده و مش مفروض انها تضغط عليه عشان يبوح باسراره مثلا تخاصمه او تكلمه بطريقة وحشة ووتخانق معاه لا دي حاجة غلط هو مش عايز يتكلم خلاص هو حر الا اذا كانت بتشك فيه انه بيعمل حاجة غلط ف الحالة دي لازم يتكلم اقله عشانيدافع عن نفسه و اظن ده قصد سول مش كدة



طيب افرضي العكس، ممكن الزوج يقبل ؟ ما قاله خريستو صحيح ألف بالمئة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 أكتوبر 2014)

philanthropist قال:


> خريستوفوروس انا فهمت معني كلام سول هي قصدها ان لو الراجل عايز يحتفظ بسر لنفسه فعلي الست احترام ده و مش مفروض انها تضغط عليه عشان يبوح باسراره مثلا تخاصمه او تكلمه بطريقة وحشة ووتخانق معاه لا دي حاجة غلط هو مش عايز يتكلم خلاص هو حر الا اذا كانت بتشك فيه انه بيعمل حاجة غلط ف الحالة دي لازم يتكلم اقله عشانيدافع عن نفسه و اظن ده قصد سول مش كدة



ويحتفظ بسر لنفسه ليه ..إلا اذا كانت فعلا بن لادن نفسه مش عضو معاه،!!

بالعكس..الزيجات التي تكون مبنيه علي الصراحه لما الزوج يحس انو مخبي سر عن زوجته مبيبقاش علي بعضه،،لانها هتعرفه من غير ما يتكلم،انو فى حاجه عايز يقولها،:dntknw:

انا بقصد نقطة ،،انو هيلاقي مين غير زوجته تكون مستودع اسراره،،حتي لو غلط ساعتها هيعترف بغلطه وهي راح تغفرلها لانه مخدعهاش ومكتشتفتش دا بالصدفه او بالسعي انها تكشفه،:smil13:

حتي لو هي كمان غلطت راح يسامحها،،

اانا بقول "حتي" لأن فى الحلات دي من الزيجات نادر انو الزوج او الزوجه يغلطوا فى حق الاخر،،

ببساطه لان الامور شفافه بينهم مفيش امور مستتره تعدو للريبه والشك،،

لذا فالطرفان يجب ان يكونا صادقين مكشوفين امام نفسهم فى كل شيء


تحياتي لشخصك الجميل

ربنا يباركك،

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*كلام حلو بس فى المشمش هههههههههههه 
يا نيفو دلوقتى لو اتكلمتى مع جوزك حلو يقولك اوووبا 
اكيد عاوزة حاجة رشى طقم الحنية رشى ههههههه 
ولو اهتميتى زيادة يقولك شكلك وراكى حاااجة انا مش مرتاحلك 
شوية تانى لو سبتيه ومسالتيش عن شغله مثلا 
يقولك مافيش مرة تسألينى عملت ايه فى الشغل 
هو انا تعبان علشان مين ههههههه 
من الاخر الرجل كائن يصعب التفاهم معاه 
:beee::beee::beee::beee:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *كلام حلو بس فى المشمش هههههههههههه
> يا نيفو دلوقتى لو اتكلمتى مع جوزك حلو يقولك اوووبا
> اكيد عاوزة حاجة رشى طقم الحنية رشى ههههههه
> ولو اهتميتى زيادة يقولك شكلك وراكى حاااجة انا مش مرتاحلك
> ...


يا جماعة 
الست دي متحاملة علينا خالص 
حد يفهمها 
ان الكيل اللي بتكيلي بية هيتكيلك بية برضة 
ولكل فعل رد فعل مساوي لة في المقدار 
ومحدش هتقوليلة صباح الخير ويشتمك بالعكس يفرح ويرد 
مالكم يا ناس 
واخدين فكرة وحشة لية 
عاملي زوجك كملك 
وهو هيعاملك ملكة برضة 
عيشو ملوك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *كلام حلو بس فى المشمش هههههههههههه
> يا نيفو دلوقتى لو اتكلمتى مع جوزك حلو يقولك اوووبا
> اكيد عاوزة حاجة رشى طقم الحنية رشى ههههههه
> ولو اهتميتى زيادة يقولك شكلك وراكى حاااجة انا مش مرتاحلك
> ...



*كلام موزون و صحيح 100%​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا جماعة
> الست دي متحاملة علينا خالص
> حد يفهمها
> ان الكيل اللي بتكيلي بية هيتكيلك بية برضة
> ...


*رمسيس مش عارفة ليه ابتديت احس انك جاى من عالم اخر هههههههههه 
ماهو يا انت بتحلم يا بتحلم برضوا 
النبى خلى الطابق مستور 
اسكت يا لسانى 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كلام موزون و صحيح 100%​*


*النبى قولى لرمسيس علشان بيقول متحاملة عليهم 
هو الحق يزعل فى البلد دى هههههههه
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *النبى قولى لرمسيس علشان بيقول متحاملة عليهم
> هو الحق يزعل فى البلد دى هههههههه
> *



*أهو شاف المشاركة 

أما نشوفوا​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *رمسيس مش عارفة ليه ابتديت احس انك جاى من عالم اخر هههههههههه
> ماهو يا انت بتحلم يا بتحلم برضوا
> النبى خلى الطابق مستور
> اسكت يا لسانى
> *


انتي محسساني اني لسة خاطب 
بتكلم بمنطق الرومانسية 
ازاي بقي لما تتعاملي صح مع جوزك يعاملك جارية 
يبقي حضرتك لما كنتي الاول بتكلمية كلام حلو وفي الاخر تروحي 
حدفاة بطلب جامد كدة في وشة 
هيبتدي يعمل حسابة لما تشغلي الاسطوانة المشروخة دي تاني 
علي فكرة انتي محسساني انك مش من القاهرة


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أهو شاف المشاركة
> 
> أما نشوفوا​*


*ههههههههههههه استلقى وعدك يا رمسيس 
طوبة ع طوبة خلى العركة منصوبة 
نيهاهاهااااااااااا
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *النبى قولى لرمسيس علشان بيقول متحاملة عليهم
> هو الحق يزعل فى البلد دى هههههههه
> *


بعد اللي قولتية 
يبقي مش تحامل علي جنس ادم 
برضة دة كلام تقولة واحدة مثقفة ومتعلمة زيك يا رورو 
خيبتي ظني وكسرتي افكاري


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انتي محسساني اني لسة خاطب
> بتكلم بمنطق الرومانسية
> ازاي بقي لما تتعاملي صح مع جوزك يعاملك جارية
> يبقي حضرتك لما كنتي الاول بتكلمية كلام حلو وفي الاخر تروحي
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه وهى الخطوبة وحشة 
يا سﻻم يا سﻻم
رمسيس للعلم بس المشاركات اللى بشاركها مش شرط تكون عليا ﻻ خالص 
دى من حواديت بسمعها وواقع ناس اعرفهم عيشينوا



*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه وهى الخطوبة وحشة
> يا سﻻم يا سﻻم
> رمسيس للعلم بس المشاركات اللى بشاركها مش شرط تكون عليا ﻻ خالص
> دى من حواديت بسمعها وواقع ناس اعرفهم عيشينوا
> ...


الناس دي غلطت في بداية المعاملة مع الزوج 
فكدة الزوج لازم يعمل احتياط لكلامها في المرات المقبلة 
وممكن يكون اذكي منها ويقولها كلام ومشاكل قبل ما تطلب علشان يصدمها وتبطل طلب او رومانسية في الوقت الضايع 
علي فكرة انا بتكلم كلام عام 
سواء انتي عملتيها مع ال راجل الغلبان او معملتيهاش دة ما يخصنيش 
بس برضة بقول الله يكون في عونة


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الناس دي غلطت في بداية المعاملة مع الزوج
> فكدة الزوج لازم يعمل احتياط لكلامها في المرات المقبلة
> وممكن يكون اذكي منها ويقولها كلام ومشاكل قبل ما تطلب علشان يصدمها وتبطل طلب او رومانسية في الوقت الضايع
> علي فكرة انا بتكلم كلام عام
> ...



*ما زلت عند راى انك جاى من عالم اخر 
النبى لو دخل اى رجل تانى الموضوع هيقول فعﻻ ممكن يحصل ده واوقات ﻻ 
انت بس اللى طول الوقت معندكش حاجة بتحصل خالص 
هههههههههه النبى غريبة 
مش كدا يعنى دى مثالية زيادة عن اللزوم :heat:
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ما زلت عند راى انك جاى من عالم اخر
> النبى لو دخل اى رجل تانى الموضوع هيقول فعﻻ ممكن يحصل ده واوقات ﻻ
> انت بس اللى طول الوقت معندكش حاجة بتحصل خالص
> هههههههههه النبى غريبة
> ...


اديلي 16 سنة ومجربش المشاكل الزوجية ؟
اية الكلام الغريب دة اللي طلع منك 
ومعنديش حاجة بتحصل كمان ؟
دة اية الافكار دي 

انا هقولك علي حاجة الرجالة بيحكموا العقل قبل القلب 
ودة اللي مش متوافق معاكم يا جنس حواء 
عايزين الراجل علي هواكم فسحني انهاردة غديني في كنتاكي 
طيب وتغظية وتقوليلة جوز فلانة جابلها حلة بتطبخ لوحدها 
عايزة زيها 
وتفحمية وتقوليلة شوف خطيب اختي عمل كذا وكذا 
تعرفي هو بيحس بأية ان مراتة ناكرة للي عملة علشانها 
وكمان هو بيضحي بحاجات كتير علشان يبقي سعيد في بيتة 
ومايلقيش غير عايزين كذا زي فلانة وهات وهات 
يبقي مين الملاك فيهم 
انا مصر انك مش من القاهرة 
وانك كمان ولا بلاش لحسن يطلع كلامي في الجون


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*ﻻ حول وﻻ قوة اﻻ بالله 
طب ماهو امال مالك بقى محسسنى ان المشاكل دى مابتعديش عليكم هههه 
بص يا رمسيس انت كدا اللى بترمى تهم علينا 
انت بتقول ان الرجالة بتحكم العقل مش القلب 
لو هو العقل صح 
يبقى متقولش كدا قال حلة بتسوى لوحدها وبتاع
ده انت طلعت افكارك بسيطة كمان 
هههههههههههه المشاكل اللى بتبقى اعمق من كدا 
لو فكرنا فى فﻻن جاب لعﻻنة ايه يبقى ده فيلم كرتون 
ياريتها تيجى ع كدا 
وحياة سيدى الحلوحى انا من القاهرة 
تشوف البطاقة ههههههههه 
ليا راجعة تانى بس اخر النهار بقى علشان خارجة 
اكيد كﻻمى مش هيعجبك ههههههه
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ﻻ حول وﻻ قوة اﻻ بالله
> طب ماهو امال مالك بقى محسسنى ان المشاكل دى مابتعديش عليكم هههه
> بص يا رمسيس انت كدا اللى بترمى تهم علينا
> انت بتقول ان الرجالة بتحكم العقل مش القلب
> ...


اصل يا اختي العزيزة الكلام والتهم اللي بتفتروا بيها علي الرجالة الغلابة بصراحة مش عجباني 
وازاي يعني كلامك مش هيعجبني المشكلة ان بعض الزوجات عايزة الراجل يكون رومانسي معاها في كل طلباتها 
وكمان مش بتفصل بين مشاعرة هو وهو عايز اية برضة 
زي ما الزوجة ليها احتياجات ومشاكل 
برضة الزوج عندة احتياجات ومشاكل 
لو عملت الزوجة علي الحوار البسيط وحل مشاكل الزوج وتتفاهم وضعة هتكون اسعد زوجة بالعالم 
وكمان لو الراجل بيحسس مراتة انها فعلا ملكة علي عرش حياتة 
يا بختة لانة كدة امتلك الزوجة امتلاك كلي حتي في طريقة تفكيرها 
لما ترجعي يا رورو
هكمل معاكي الحوار 
لان بعض الناس مش فاهمة اية هي الحياة الزوجية السعيدة 
من وجة نظرهم


----------



## peace_86 (1 نوفمبر 2014)

*كلامك صحيح..

أهم شي في الزواج والعلاقات المحترمة هي: الكرامة والاحترام

هذا قبل الحب وقبل أي شي..

دائماً مواضيع سول تحصل على أعلى نسبة مشاهدة ... اسم الصليييييييب ههههههه

أختياراتها دايماً موفقة..*


----------



## tamav maria (1 نوفمبر 2014)

> احترام الخصوصية
> 
> احترام خصوصية زوجك، وحقه في الاحتفاظ بجانب من أسراره بعيداً عنكِ يعطي له  قدر من الأمان والحرية، امنحى زوجك بعض الوقت للانفراد بنفسه، أو للخروج  مع أصدقائه، أو زيارة أقاربه، فالرجل بطبعه لا يطيق الزوجة المتلصصة  المترقبة لكل تصرفاته، امنحيه شيئاً من الحرية من أجل أن يشعر أن الزواج  ليس سجن بل هو قمة الحرية



لا بأه يانيفو 
الجزء ده عاوز وقفه 
يعني ايه خصوصياته ؟؟؟؟؟
وانا كمان يبقي لي خصوصيات
ونفضل نخبي علي بعضنا 
وكل واحد يبقي له خصوصياته بأه 

​


----------



## philanthropist (4 نوفمبر 2014)

انا عارفة كويس انه غلطالراجل يخبي شي علي مراته لكن كمان بقول ان لو الراجل عنده رغبة ف انه يخبي ح ة لازم الست تحترم ده و مش معني كدة ان هوصح لا طبعا خليه يعرف غلطه بالتدريج من غير ضغط وهو ده قصدي


----------



## philanthropist (4 نوفمبر 2014)

وطبعا مش معني ده ان الزوجة تخبي علي جوزها حاجة هتقولوا اشمعني هقولك انه مينفعش الزوجين يخبوا حاجة علي بعض لكن لو في حد منهم عنده الرغبة ف ده التاني يسيبوا براحته و مش معني كدة انه صح طرف يخبي حاجة علي التاني لكن يسيبوا براحته لغاية ما يقول لوحده و يعرف غلطته من غير صغط حاجة زي دي بتكون محتاجة لسياسة ف التعامل مع الموقف يعني كل واحد لازم يعرف التاني مخبي عليه ايه ده لو في حاج ة مستخبية براحة و سياسة عشان متحصلش مشاكل ولازم نتقبل ده براحة يعني منتخانقش لما نعرف ان التاني مخبي حاجةالموضوع محتاج لسياسة ده رايي و انتو برضو ناس متجوزين و عندكو خبرة اكتر مني يمكن لما ارتبط فكرتي تتغير و يمكن تفضل زي ما هي
شكرا


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية حكايتك ... أية طقم الحنية اللى بيرف علينا دة ؟؟؟؟
> نون النسوة ضربت معاكى فى المنتدى كله لية ؟؟؟
> 
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:
> *​



شوفتنى وانا حونينة هههههههه
انا نزلت الموضوع من هنا والنت اتنحس من هنا فضل فاصل 4 ايام بحالهم هههههه 
وزى ما يكون الكيبورد يا مسترى عبود مش راضى عن الحونية المبالغ فيها دى  وحاسس ان الرجالة متجيش الا بالعين الحمرة 

لكن شهادة لله قومتم بالواجب وزيادة شوية :t13::t13:


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هو مفيش احترم زوجتك خالث :ranting:
> 
> كلو احترمي احترمي ،،!!:spor24:
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه ماشى مسامحة لكن ادينى فرصة اشرحلك المقصود هنا ايه
اللى بشوفه وشوفته الايام المهببة دى يا اخويا خريستوفورس ( علفكرة اسمك طويل اوى مينفعش كده انا لازم اخترلك اسم مختصر  علشان يكون سهل علينا 
ايه رايك فى خريستو  )

المهم بشوف يا سيدى الستات الايام دى متسلطة جدااا وصدقنى بكون مستغربة ازاى الزوجة بتقبل على نفسها تكون متطفلة بالشكل ده وكاتمة على انفاس الراجل
مبقصدش هنا انه يكون هو له اسراره وهى لها اسراراها هنا احنا كده فرقنا الشركة اللى بتتأسس اصلا من يوم الاكليل بعد ان اصبحوا واحد هنرجع نخليهم اثنين وكل واحد باسراره وحياته لالالا خالص ده ميصحش ومقصدتهوش

لكن مثلا لما يجى صديق يتصل بالزوج ويقوله عندى مشكله وعاوزك نتكلم شوية 
تلاقيها هى نطت على راسه ولازم تعرف رايح فين وهتقابل مين وهيتكلم معاك فى ايه وهكذا ......


مشكلة مثلا بين اخوه والدته  ومامته بتحكيله على الموبيل لازم تحط مناخيرها وتعرف المشكله وابعادها  ده يصح!! 

طيب ماهو لو حابب يحكيلك هيحكى 

مثلا يجى يوم اجازته اصحابه عاوزينه يطلعوا رجلة صيد :smil12: واسالونى انا عن حكاية رحلات الصيد دى هههههه بسمع وبشوف فى سيدات مبتوفقش  بحجة انه خارج لوحده ومع اصحابه  تصر انها تعرف طالع مع مين وده برضو مش صح   

دا بعتبره تطفل  لازم يكون له مساحة وحرية  يختار هو يحكى او لا بعتقد انه طالما فى ثقة متبادلة مش لازم نكون ملحين فى معرفة اتفه الامور علشان حتى الطرف الاخر ميشعرش بقيود وتطفل  وكده يعنى

يارب اكون وضحتلك قصدى


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

philanthropist قال:


> خريستوفوروس انا فهمت معني كلام سول هي قصدها ان لو الراجل عايز يحتفظ بسر لنفسه فعلي الست احترام ده و مش مفروض انها تضغط عليه عشان يبوح باسراره مثلا تخاصمه او تكلمه بطريقة وحشة ووتخانق معاه لا دي حاجة غلط هو مش عايز يتكلم خلاص هو حر الا اذا كانت بتشك فيه انه بيعمل حاجة غلط ف الحالة دي لازم يتكلم اقله عشانيدافع عن نفسه و اظن ده قصد سول مش كدة



ميرسى يا حبيبتى للمشاركة الجميلة  منورة ياقمر


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

تيمو قال:


> طيب افرضي العكس، ممكن الزوج يقبل ؟ ما قاله خريستو صحيح ألف بالمئة



كنت بفتكر انا اول واحدة اقوله خريستو  هههههه
علفكرة مش عيب خالص يكون لكل فرض بعض من الخصوصية وده ميعنيش انهم بيبعدوا عن بعض او بتصبح فى فججوة بينهم لالا خالص

طول مافى ثقة متبادلة واحترام متبادل يبقا انا واثق الشىء اللى زوجتى محكتهوش دا لانه ممكن يكون مش مهم بالنسبة لى ومش حابة تشغلنى وتصدعنى على الفاضى او يكون امر اتفه من انه يتحكى 

ساعات بتكون فى مواقف عابرة او حتى خلافات بيها وبين اختها صديقتها
زميلتها بالعمل مش شرط كل شىء يحصل مع الزوجة تحكيه لزوجها  فى رجال كتير مبيفضلوش كده ووقتهم محدود  !!!!


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *كلام حلو بس فى المشمش هههههههههههه
> يا نيفو دلوقتى لو اتكلمتى مع جوزك حلو يقولك اوووبا
> اكيد عاوزة حاجة رشى طقم الحنية رشى ههههههه
> ولو اهتميتى زيادة يقولك شكلك وراكى حاااجة انا مش مرتاحلك
> ...



رورو انتى صح وبيحصل مش مبيحصلش .. وكمان رمسيس كلامه مش غلط وبيحصل ..

لكن  يمكن احنا ناسين انه ضغوط الحياة بتطحنا بتخلينا مشغولين اكتر من اللازم ومرهقين كمان اكتر من اللازم  تلاقى ايقاع الحياة سريع جدا

ساعات الزوجة بتكون مقصرة فى حكاية انها تسأل عن شغله لكن ماهو هى كمان وراها بيت وطبيخ ومذاكرة وغسيل 

وفى ازواج مبتحبش تحكى لكن وقت لما تحصل معاه مشكله ومبيكونش لاقى حد يحكى ويفضفض معاه وشاعر انه خلاص بقا على اخره  يجى يلوم عليكى ويقول انتى مبتسألأيش ولا بيهمك  اله طيب ماهو انت اللى عودتنى على كده اصلا
انت مبتحبش تحكى عن شغلك  والايام بتمر ومفيش حوار مشترك بينا ليه لما ضاقت فى وشك دلوات بتلوم عليا انا لوحدى!!

احنا الاثنين اللى هما الزوج والزوجة مشتركين فى الحالة دى هو شايفها منهمكة مع البيت والولاد ورحمة منه مش حابب يشغلها بمشاكله وشغله 
وهى شايفاه مبيحكيش ومش بيحب يحكى وساكت ومعندهاش وقت تفضل تسحب منه الكلام بالعافيه فبالتالى وصلنا لكده

اللى المفروض يحصل هنا  اننا نتغاضى عن مين مقصر فى حق مين لما حد مننا يكون حمله تقيل ومحتاج معونة منفكرش نسمع وننصح ونهتم لان الحياة بينا مشتركة وهمومنا وااحدة 

الرب يبارك حياتك رورو 

ويبارك حياتك رمسيس


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *كلامك صحيح..
> 
> أهم شي في الزواج والعلاقات المحترمة هي: الكرامة والاحترام
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليك بيس من بعض ما عندكم 
الرب يبارك حياتك اخى


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> لا بأه يانيفو
> الجزء ده عاوز وقفه
> يعني ايه خصوصياته ؟؟؟؟؟
> وانا كمان يبقي لي خصوصيات
> ...



لالالا مقصدتش اننا نخبى وكل واحد ياخد جانب بقصد يكون فى نطاق للحرية مش لازم نكتم على انفاس بعض ههههههه

رزل اوى الزوج اللى يجى بعد مكالمة زوجته مع اختها يقولها ايه فى ايه بتحكى فى ايه؟

ولا لما يكون هو اعد مع صديق وتقوله ها احكيلى بقا اتكلمتوا فى ايه  هههه

ده بعتبره تطفل ورزالة ههههههههههههه

نورتى تموفة


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*نصايح جميله اوى يا سول 
وياريت بجد نعملها مش غلط ولاعيب طبعا 
بس انزلى بقى  بالجزء التانى كون ملك متوجع على قلب مراتك 
وكبرى الخط شويه علشان فى المواضيع دى نظرهم مش بيجيب اوى 
ميرسى سول لتعبك *


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *نصايح جميله اوى يا سول
> وياريت بجد نعملها مش غلط ولاعيب طبعا
> بس انزلى بقى  بالجزء التانى كون ملك متوجع على قلب مراتك
> وكبرى الخط شويه علشان فى المواضيع دى نظرهم مش بيجيب اوى
> ميرسى سول لتعبك *




هههههههههههه إن جيتى للحق ماريا فى الحكاية دى بالاخص هما مش بيشوفوها اصلا مش نظرهم ضعيف وبس لكن ما علينا ربنا كبير وقادر على كل شىء
ادينا وراهم لعل وعسى :a82::a82:
نورتى ماريا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

> لكن مثلا لما يجى صديق يتصل بالزوج ويقوله عندى مشكله وعاوزك نتكلم شوية
> تلاقيها هى نطت على راسه ولازم تعرف رايح فين وهتقابل مين وهيتكلم معاك فى ايه وهكذا ......
> 
> 
> ...



مفهاش حاجه صدقيني أنها تسأل وتعرف،،بالعكس هو لازم يحكيلها علشان يناقش معاها مشكلة صاحبه ..ممكن يوصلوا لحل مع بعض،(بس زي ما بقلك لازم هما اصلا يكونوا متعودين ومتفقين علي كدا)

المهم طريقتهم مع بعض عامله ازاي وهي بتسأل ازاي،

علي فكره ، اعتقد إن أي أنسانه هتهتم تعرف كل تفصيله عن زوجها،هو لو هيتصور فرحتها لما يحكيلها عن مشكاة أخو والدته ويحاول يفكر معاها او يعملها اعتبار ويشاركها هي عمرها مهتتدخل فى حاجه لانها عارفه انو بيجي بالزوق ويبعبع :spor2:



> طيب ماهو لو حابب يحكيلك هيحكى



صدقيني لازم يحكي ..مش علشان هو مجبر (علشان بيحكي مع نفسه)..علشان يحس أن فى أنسانه هو بيشاركها فى كل نقطه فى سطور حياته ،علشان يحس أنه فى ثقه ومحبه وصراحه بتزيد يوم بعد يوم ودا بيخلي العلاقه بينهم تتعمق وتتثبت  ،،غير لما واحد يقول لما احب احكي هحكي ،كأنه بيقبلها فى أوقات ويرفضها فى أوقات.!



> بحجة انه خارج لوحده ومع اصحابه تصر انها تعرف طالع مع مين وده برضو مش صح


فى رأيي انو لازم متوافقش(الاقربون اولي برحلة الصيد :wub ،،ايه المانع انو يطلع رحلة صيد معاها هي .او يطلعوا اسر مع بعض .!!

طيب مهو لو هيطلع مع صحابه ويسيبها لوحده ،،يبقا كمان هو ميمنعهاش تطلع رحلة صيد مع صحباتها.وزي ما هو عايزها تثق فيه ،،هو كمان يثق فيها ..!!


> بعتقد انه طالما فى ثقة متبادلة مش لازم نكون ملحين فى معرفة اتفه الامور



عارفه لو فى ثقه متبادله بجد،،مش هيكون فى وقت انه يحكي ووقت يقول هحكي لما أحب.

عارفه لو فى ثقه متبادله بجد الاتنين هيفرحوا بأي شيء شخصي علشان يحكوه لبعض ويحسوا بالمشاركه 

عارفه لو فى ثقه متبادله بجد الاتنين مش هيدوروا علي وقت كل واحد يقضيه فى عزله او نقاهه فى رحلة صيد

عارفه لو فى ثقه متبادله بجد هيقلها انا اتنفست كام نفس النهرده ،وهي هتقوله اتنفست كام نفس :kap:​


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

لا معلش انا مختلفة معاك يا خريستو  

*   العكس هو لازم يحكيلها علشان يناقش معاها مشكلة صاحبه ..ممكن يوصلوا لحل مع بعض،(بس زي ما بقلك لازم هما اصلا يكونوا متعودين ومتفقين علي كدا)

ازاى بقا لازم يحكيلها مشكلة صاحبه ده صاحبه ودى خصوصيات صاحبه وهو حاكى لصديقه بأى مبدأ هى عاوزة تعرف اسراره وبأى مبدأ هو هيحكيلها؟؟!

*  صدقيني لازم يحكي ..مش علشان هو مجبر (علشان بيحكي مع نفسه)..علشان يحس أن فى أنسانه هو بيشاركها فى كل نقطه فى سطور حياته ،علشان يحس أنه فى ثقه ومحبه وصراحه بتزيد يوم بعد يوم ودا بيخلي العلاقه بينهم تتعمق وتتثبت ،،غير لما واحد يقول لما احب احكي هحكي ،كأنه بيقبلها فى أوقات ويرفضها فى أوقات.!

ماشى جميل انهم يكونوا اصدقاء ويحكوا لبعض لكن انا صديقتى مبتجبرنيش احكيلها بالعافية 
دى ارادة شخصية ممكن يجى على الانسان وقت مش حابب يحكى او حاسس ان الامر ده يتحل بينه وبين نفسه انا كده بجبره ودى مش لطيفة ابدا

*  فى رأيي انو لازم متوافقش(الاقربون اولي برحلة الصيد ) ،،ايه المانع انو يطلع رحلة صيد معاها هي .او يطلعوا اسر مع بعض .!!

طيب مهو لو هيطلع مع صحابه ويسيبها لوحده ،،يبقا كمان هو ميمنعهاش تطلع رحلة صيد مع صحباتها.وزي ما هو عايزها تثق فيه ،،هو كمان يثق فيها ..!!

 ازاى متوفقش ايه الست المفترية دى اذا كانوا مثلا افرض مثلا يعنى راجعين من رحلة هما كلهم واصحابوا عازمينه على رحلة صيد تقوله لا  بقا رجلى على رجلك؟؟؟
علفكرة الرجل المتزوج مبيحبش القيود بالشكل ده وميحبش الست تكون طول الوقت فارضه نفسها ومناخيرها فى كل كبيرة وصغيرة بعتقد بعد متتجوز يا خريستو رايك ده هيختلف بعض الشىء 
وممكن المتزوجين يقولوا رايهم هيكون سعيد اذا كانت مراته بتثق فيه بشكل تام وكامل وممكن تسمح عادى انه يطلع رحلة مرات مع اصحابه  او انها ترفض ومتوافقش بحجة رجلنا على رجلك ههه
مفيش مشكله تطلع رحلة مع صديقتها وليه لا مش حرام ولا عيب واصلا مش عيب ولا حرام يكون كل واحد منهم له اصدقائه وفى نفس الوقت فى بينهم محبة وألفة ومشاركة
تكون الاولوية للبيت اه لكن لازم يكون فى نطاق من الحرية الانسان يشعر انه مش متكلبش

رحلة الصيد مهياش نقاهه ولا على اساس انه زهق من زوجته والبيت ورايح ياخد نقاهه لا بالعكس مرات انا بشجعه يروح يصطاد لان دى هوايته وبحبه يستمتع بيها من وقت للتانى زى ما هوايتى اقرا وهو ساعات بيهيئلى الوقت اعد اقرا  

مقولتش ميحكوش يحكوا ويكونوا اصدقاء لبعض قبل ان يكونوا ازواج لكن صعب ده يحصل بالاجبار لازم اختاره كصديق برغبتى مش مجبرة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

لا بئا وشكلي هتنرفز هااا :a82:

مينفعش يكونوا أصدقاء ، لان الاصدقاء يحترموا رغبة بعض فى بعض الخصوصيات..لكن الازواج بالعكس اصدقاء مفيش بينهم خصوصيات ،

وانا معاكي ان الست اللي بتحط نفسها فى كل شيء دي بتنرفز أه،لكن انا بقول ان الاتنين يكونوا بيتعاملوا مع بعض بنفس البدأ ،،العطاء مغبوط اكثر من الاخذ،،طبعا مينفعش واحد بس يطبق الطريقه دي،،

لازم الاتنين يكونوا فرحانيين بأنهم بيتعاملوا مع بعض كدا،وهو لو حكي للمدام علي مشكلة صاحبه مفهاش حاجه،،مش لازم يحكي بالتفصيل الممل ،هو ممكن بالزوق يقولها معاه مشكله شخصيه وعايزني ،،هيا هتحترم خصوصية صاحبه مش خصوصيته هو ،، متنسيش جزئية أن الاتنين بيكونوا متفاهمين متواصلين ،حتي لو فى وقت عزله والشخص حابب يكون مع نفسه الطرف التاني هيحس بكدا وهيسيبه مع نفسه لكن هيكون قريب منه ومتابعه وهيحاول يخفف عنه اللي جواه،،لحد ما يهدا وهيحكي برضوا,,



 ..​


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> لا بئا وشكلي هتنرفز هااا :a82:
> 
> مينفعش يكونوا أصدقاء ، لان الاصدقاء يحترموا رغبة بعض فى بعض الخصوصيات..لكن الازواج بالعكس اصدقاء مفيش بينهم خصوصيات ،
> 
> ...





كلامك ابتدا يتراجع لما بتقول لو هو قلها عنده مشكلة ومش لازم يحكى وهى هتكتفى بكده احنا بقا بنتكلم على اللى مبتكتفيش دى وتفضل تزن وتلح عاوزة تعرف دى تتسمى ايه غير انها رزالة وغلاسة والراجل يا حرام يبقا حاسس انه لبس كلابوش متجوزش انسانة تشاركة حياته

انا ضدد يكون فى عزلة بين الرجل وزوجته حتى لو كانت هى او هو بطبعه هادى ويميل للعزله لكن بيكون فى اغلب الوقت حوار داير ومشاركة فى كل شىء
ويحسوا ببعض حتى لو عنده مشكلة ومحكاش هى بتفهم من نظرته من اسلوبه 
حتى من طريقة اكله على السفر ة

انا كل كلامى على ست ملحة وزنانة وحاشرة مناخيرها فى الصغيرة قبل الكبيرة
وعلى زوج رزل وغلس لو احتها بتحكى معاها لازم يعرف بتحكى فى ايه 
ومبيكتفيش انه يعرف وبس لا بيحشر مناخيره فى اى حاجة حتى لو حكاوى ستات


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 نوفمبر 2014)

الست اللي تقول لجوزها بيم يطلع قمبله ويخليها تقول فى دماغها بووووم

كدا تمام ​


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2014)

هههههههههههه يعنى ماشى شغال


----------



## تيمو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> كنت بفتكر انا اول واحدة اقوله خريستو  هههههه
> علفكرة مش عيب خالص يكون لكل فرض بعض من الخصوصية وده ميعنيش انهم بيبعدوا عن بعض او بتصبح فى فججوة بينهم لالا خالص
> 
> طول مافى ثقة متبادلة واحترام متبادل يبقا انا واثق الشىء اللى زوجتى محكتهوش دا لانه ممكن يكون مش مهم بالنسبة لى ومش حابة تشغلنى وتصدعنى على الفاضى او يكون امر اتفه من انه يتحكى
> ...


 
ممكن ،، بس شخصياً بحب الحكواتية وبجد تشاركني أدق تفاصيل حياتها لأنو هيك راح أعمل معها، ومو معنى هلحكي عدم ثقة،، بس طباع ، عشان هيك عاوز وحدة ترغي متل الصابونة ههه

* احنا بنحكي عن الصابون انو برغي او ما برغي هههه والشخص يالي بحكي كتير برّام أو ببرم كتير  وبعدين هو خريستو لأنو الاسم يوناني ،،


----------

